# [How-to]: Make suspend/resume work on ThinkPad T440p



## Maxnix (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello people. 

Maybe this is more a hint than a how-to, due to its brevity, however since I didn't find any info about this anywhere (something old on the Laptops Wiki apart), I wanted to share how I got suspend/resume working on a T440p (tested on 12-RELEASE, but 11 should be supported as well).

*Background*
According to its entry on the Laptops Wiki page, this ThinkPad is able to suspend, but not to resume, just waking up. I decided to test it anyway; after all the entry for this laptop has not been modified since 2015-09-05, and maybe things got better in the meantime.
How mentioned on the wiki I got a working suspend, but a different result on resuming: the laptop didn't want to even try to resume. Pressing the power button (or opening the lid even if configured) was totally ineffective.

*Solution*
After many tries, I found a workaround to make it work: in the BIOS/UEFI settings, under the _*Security* _settings there is an entry for the Security Chip installed on the laptop. Just set it to _Inactive _or _Disabled_, and then save the settings.
Voilà! Now the power button (or the lid opening if configured to do so) is able to wake up the laptop, and nowadays resume works!

*Conclusion*
Enjoy your working suspend/resume on a ThinkPad T440p with FreeBSD!


----------



## golpemortal (Oct 13, 2019)

This solution works 100% with Lenevo ThinkPad T550


----------



## Geezer (Oct 13, 2019)

My Lenovo Z51-70 does not have this feature.


----------

